# 1st time doing taxes w/ UBER. So confused



## Francesca (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi, I just have a quick question about my tax paperwork.
I downloaded both my 1099 misc and "expense" page on uber (online)
Yesterday I tried filing my taxes but noticed my 1099 has a total of 600$ made yet the other paper shows I've made 7k gross and 5k net after their expense list..

My tax preparer has never done uber in his years of work so he wasn't sure what to do. 

Am I missing a paper with the rest?
I read somewhere that you get a 1099k when you've made over 20k.
I only worked uber for 3 months around June.

If you have any tip/suggestion I really appreciate it


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

You should really be keeping your own records for your Uber driving and using those. Tax prep for an Uber driver isn't different from any other "schedule C" filer. The rules are the same. Your responsible for providing him with your business records. Tell him it's self employed income and you'll most likely be using the standard mileage rate to deduct vehicle expenses. You'll need a mileage log to support your mileage deduction.


----------



## Francesca (Feb 25, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> You should really be keeping your own records for your Uber driving and using those. Tax prep for an Uber driver isn't different from any other "schedule C" filer. The rules are the same. Your responsible for providing him with your business records. Tell him it's self employed income and you'll most likely be using the standard mileage rate to deduct vehicle expenses. You'll need a mileage log to support your mileage deduction.


I have my gas receipts and mile logs.
The only think that didn' make sense to me was the 1099 being so low compared to what I actually made.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Francesca said:


> I have my gas receipts and mile logs.
> The only think that didn' make sense to me was the 1099 being so low compared to what I actually made.


A 1099-K only needs to be issued for 20K and up. The 1099-M you got is for referral fees paid to you from recommending Uber to other drivers. What is it that your tax guy didn't understand?


----------



## Francesca (Feb 25, 2018)

He said he has to input what is on the 1099 as that is a legal doc. But didnt understand how if I made 7k gross and 5k net it says 600 rather 5k or whichever. He just doesn' know what to input because he has never dealt with anyone and uber


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Francesca said:


> He said he has to input what is on the 1099 as that is a legal doc. But didnt understand how if I made 7k gross and 5k net it says 600 rather 5k or whichever. He just doesn' know what to input because he has never dealt with anyone and uber


Now that you have a business it's possible that you've outgrown this tax person. The tax law requires you to report all your income, not necessarily what is on a 1099 form. Look for someone that does business taxes or do them yourself, I think you'll be better off.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Francesca said:


> He said he has to input what is on the 1099 as that is a legal doc. But didnt understand how if I made 7k gross and 5k net it says 600 rather 5k or whichever. He just doesn' know what to input because he has never dealt with anyone and uber


You don't have a tax guy, you have a temp worker imputing into a computer. When he's not imputing he's out front spinning the sign.

Use the free turbotax business from Uber site and answer the questions. Your income, as listed on Uber's tax summary, goes on line 1 of schedule c (business income). Deduct your mileage and all fees from the tax summary, The 1099misc goes under 1099misc.

If you're paying taxes on your uber income, you're probably doing it wrong.


----------

